# LOC vs Financing Car - Question about interest



## motl (Mar 3, 2014)

Nevermind, figured it out.


----------



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

How about sharing what u figured out


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

he's figured out that he doesn't need to share


----------



## coptzr (Jan 18, 2013)

I made a spreadsheet with how a standard autoloan works with an early payout option, everyone said they have them online, but I could not find one. If you are still working on interest calculations I would be interested to hear your findings.


----------

